# ولحق قطار المحبة



## النهيسى (29 فبراير 2012)

* 
*





*كان  سامح يرقد علي سريره و وجهه شاحب و يبدو عليه المرض كان العلاج الذي يأخذه  قد تسبب في سقوط شعره ॥دخلت ماما الي غرفة سامح و رأت الدموع في  عينيــــــه । .قالت ماما :" ماذا حدث يا حبيبي ؟؟..هل تشعر بأي ألم أو تعب  ؟.." قال سامح بصوت مرتعش :" أنا خائف ..يبدو و كأن الله بعيد عني منذ  مرضت وأنا أشعر أن الله ليس موجودا ..."قالت ماما مشجعة :" ربما أشعر مثلك  أحيانالكن الله وعد أن يكون معنا دائما أحيانا أشعر أنه من الصعب أن نستمر  في الصلاة و في الثقة بالله لكننا نحتاج ان نستمر مصلين و واثقين فيه .."ثم  جلست علي السرير بجوار سامحو قالت :" ما تشعر به ليس غريبا انه يذكرني بشئ  حدث لي عندما كنت صغيرة .."قال سامح :" هل كنت مريضة ؟.."هزت ماما رأسها و  قالت :" لا كنت مع أسرتي في رحلة بالقطار عندما توقف القطار في احدي  المحطات نزل بابا من القطار ليشتري لنا بعض الأشياء جلست بجانب النافذة  أترقب عودته كنت خائفة أن يتحرك القطار قبل عودة بابا أحسست بالراحة عندما  رأيت بابا يقترب من القطار بعد عدة دقائق بدأ القطار يتحرك لكن بابا لم يكن  معنا.شعرت بالخوف الشديد و بدأت أبكي خوفا من ان بابا لم يلحق بالقطار .  ." قال سامح بانفعال :" هل حدث ذلك فعلا ؟؟..." قالت ماما :" لا ..كانت  ماما تحاول أن تهدئني و تقول أن بابا ركب القطار لكنه لم يأت الي العربة  التي نجلس فيها لم أستطع أن أصدقها و استمررت في البكاء حتي وصل بابا حيث  كنا جالسين كان يمكنني أن أتجنب الكثير من القلق و البكاء لو أنني صدقت  كلام ماما كلمة الله صادقة أكثر بكثير من أي شخص آخر يجب أن تصدق أن الله  معنا و لن يتركنا لأنه وعدنا بذلك .." قال لها سامح :" أرني هذا الوعد في  الكتاب المقدس ..أريد أن أقرأه بنفسي .."(لأنه قال ( الله ).لا أهملك و لا  أتركك )

و مـــــــاذا عنـــــــــك ؟؟؟ عندما تمر بظروف صعبة (مثلا  عندما تمرض أو يفقد والدك وظيفته أو يهاجر صديقك الي بلد آخرأو تحدث مشاكل  كبيرة بين والدك و والدتك أحيانا تشعر ان الله نسيك ॥يبدو لك أن الله لا  يهتم بك و أن تركك ॥الكتاب المقدس يؤكد لك أن الله قريب حتي و ان كنت لا  تشعر بوجوده ।يمكنك أن تقلق و تخافأ و أن أتثق في وعود الله أنه قريب في كل  الظروفكان سامح يرقد علي سريره و وجهه شاحب و يبدو عليه المرض كان العلاج  الذي يأخذه قد تسبب في سقوط شعره ॥دخلت ماما الي غرفة سامح و رأت الدموع في  عينيــــــه । ।قالت ماما :" ماذا حدث يا حبيبي ؟؟..هل تشعر بأي ألم أو  تعب ؟.." قال سامح بصوت مرتعش :" أنا خائف ..يبدو و كأن الله بعيد عني منذ  مرضت وأنا أشعر أن الله ليس موجودا ..."قالت ماما مشجعة :" ربما أشعر مثلك  أحيانالكن الله وعد أن يكون معنا دائما أحيانا أشعر أنه من الصعب أن نستمر  في الصلاة و في الثقة باللهلكننا نحتاج ان نستمر مصلين و واثقين فيه .."ثم  جلست علي السرير بجوار سامحو قالت :" ما تشعر به ليس غريبا انه يذكرني بشئ  حدث لي عندما كنت صغيرة .."قال سامح :" هل كنت مريضة ؟.."هزت ماما رأسها و  قالت :" لا كنت مع أسرتي في رحلة بالقطار عندما توقف القطار في احدي  المحطات نزل بابا من القطار ليشتري لنا بعض الأشياء جلست بجانب النافذة  أترقب عودته كنت خائفة أن يتحرك القطار قبل عودة بابا أحسست بالراحة عندما  رأيت بابا يقترب من القطار بعد عدة دقائق بدأ القطار يتحرك لكن بابا لم يكن  معنا.شعرت بالخوف الشديد و بدأت أبكي خوفا من ان بابا لم يلحق بالقطار .  ." قال سامح بانفعال :" هل حدث ذلك فعلا ؟؟..." قالت ماما :" لا ..كانت  ماما تحاول أن تهدئني و تقول أن بابا ركب القطار لكنه لم يأت الي العربة  التي نجلس فيها لم أستطع أن أصدقها و استمررت في البكاء حتي وصل بابا حيث  كنا جالسينكان يمكنني أن أتجنب الكثير من القلق و البكاء لو أنني صدقت كلام  ماما كلمة الله صادقة أكثر بكثير من أي شخص آخر يجب أن تصدق أن الله معنا و  لن يتركنا لأنه وعدنا بذلك .." قال لها سامح :" أرني هذا الوعد في الكتاب  المقدس ..أريد أن أقرأه بنفسي .."(لأنه قال ( الله ).لا أهملك و لا أتركك )*


*و  مـــــــاذا عنـــــــــك ؟؟؟ 
عندما تمر بظروف صعبة (مثلا عندما تمرض أو  يفقد والدك وظيفته أو يهاجر صديقك الي بلد آخرأو تحدث مشاكل كبيرة بين  والدك و والدتك أحيانا تشعر ان الله نسيك ..يبدو لك أن الله لا يهتم بك و  أن تركك ..الكتاب المقدس يؤكد لك أن الله قريب حتي و ان كنت لا تشعر بوجوده  .يمكنك أن تقلق و تخافأ و أن أتثق في وعود الله أنه قريب في كل الظروف *​


----------

